# Luft '46: Rheinmetal-Borsig VTOL



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Here's my just-completed Rheinmetal-Borsig VTOL, the new 1:72 resin kit from Fantastic Plastic Models.

This was one of many point-defense jet fighter concepts the Germans toyed with during the final months of WWII. To overcome the problem of landing vertically, the designers provided the plane with bicycle-style landing gear -- although I don't see how any pilot could manage a two-point touchdown and not spin out. 

In any case, it makes for a very cool model:

http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/Rheinmetal-BorsigVTOL.htm

The kit was produced exclusively for Fantastic Plastic by Anigrand Craftswork of Hong Kong.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Strangest. Thing. Ever. And in the stable of Paper Projekts, that's saying a lot!

Can't figger out the bicycle landing gear, though. What happens at the end of the landing run? It falls over?


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent job, on a very strange looking project.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

nicely done


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

John P said:


> Can't figger out the bicycle landing gear, though. What happens at the end of the landing run? It falls over?


Was wondering the samething? Guess they'd figured on sucking up the maintenance aspect of wing repair everytime one of these would make it back.  rr


----------

